# Today's Dairy Environment.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most are aware of how the dairy industry has changed and struggled to be profitable. There are a host of reasons....but customer attitudes are a huge driving force. So much information is immediately available to most in this country.....and that influences greatly what we eat and drink.

I think every single one of us have had members somewhere in our families that have struggled brutally with Alzheimers....a vicious and devastating brain disorder. We would all like to see this dreaded disease eliminated.

The following article talks about how diet may affect your chances of fighting off this disease.....and unfortunately dairy products are being finger pointed. It is a interesting read....take it for what it is worth to you.

Regards, Mike

http://www.livestrong.com/article/1011628-keep-brain-sharp-new-mind-diet/?utm_source=aol.com&utm_campaign=AOL-Wellness&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=AOL-Campaigns&utm_content=keep-brain-sharp-new-mind-diet


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe....but I'm a bit skeptical. My mother has dimentia, she's 89, her life has revolved around a healthy lifestyle. Still goes to the gym and works out....eats little red meat, eats a lot of fish, for the last 35-40 yrs has always drank at least a glass of red wine a day, eats cabbage and greens like they will not be planted in America again, hardly ever has sweets, fruits (like apples) are a mainstay, very little butter opting instead for oleo, water water water.......she was diagnosed 1 year ago, her sister 2 years ago, her brother 2 years ago (deceased).....it's genetic for the most part and I'm destined to have it if the good lord keeps me around long enuf....what I eat be damned. (Every little bit has to help tho  )


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

That article won't make me quit dairy products. As with anything else you do to yourself I'll take my chances.

Just had my grandma pass away from Alzheimers after about 15 years with it. Grandpa took care of her to the end. Morning of her passing she told grandpa "I'm getting difficult to care of aren't I" passed peacefully in a chair waiting for grandpa to make lunch. Did not realize until my uncle stopped by to let me know that the hearse I saw while wrapping bales was taking her for her last ride around the countryside.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know what you mean fellas.....my family has been connected to dairies and dairy products since we came into this country. My maternal grandfather used to keep one cow(Jersey) just to have milk and to make cheese.

If this were to be true about dairy products I would be more inclined to believe it has a lot more to do with manufacturers processing than anything.

My father is in the early stages of Alz also.

I just finished milk in my cereal about 30 minutes ago....it would be terribly difficult to give up a nice slice of American cheese on my burgers. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't eat shrimp.....to much cholesterol.
Can't eat beef.........to much damage to the environment.
Can't eat cheese........lose my marbles.
Can't eat sugar........makes me fat.
Can't eat eggs.........clogs up the plumbing.
Can't eat bacon........ditto.
Can't eat ice cream........screws up the environment, makes me fat, and I'll lose my marbles.

Just took my pills, now going into the woods and am getting a stick to chew on.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

From the article (let's not throw the baby out with the bath water just yet):

"That's not to say that dairy products in some form don't have a place in a healthful diet, but rather that there isn't enough known about their effect on brain health to either recommend or discourage this food category in the MIND diet."

Like anything moderation maybe important (like the one glass of wine a day, I know of some folks who would use the 'extra large' McDonald size).

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Uphayman said:


> Can't eat shrimp.....to much cholesterol.
> Can't eat beef.........to much damage to the environment.
> Can't eat cheese........lose my marbles.
> Can't eat sugar........makes me fat.
> ...


 Don't eat that stick you will make the tree huggers mad plus think of all the carbon you will release.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

farmerbrown said:


> Don't eat that stick you will make the tree huggers mad plus think of all the carbon you will release.


Not many tree huggers in da U.P. Da Mrs. is on my case regularly for emissions..... but it ain't carbon!!!!! Just heard a spot on the radio talking about flatulence. Says it's caused by "sensitivity " to certain foods. I must a really sensitive guy. Think the Mrs. would buy that?
Can you imagine if there ever was a story that said a food produced by "us", was good for a person !


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My brother in law said he became a vegetarian because cattle use too much water from the environment.....of course he had no trouble getting on a jet every weekend and flying up the east coast to see his girlfriend...

I am sure cattle are way worse for the environment than jets are...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Meh&#8230;

Eggs will kill you, the next study says eggs actually aren't that bad.

Too much sun will kill you, not enough sun leads to vitamin D deficiency

Suncreens will keep the sun from killing you, next month a study comes out saying sunscreens may have carcinogens in them which could cause cancer which can kill you.

etc etc etc

I do tend to believe the study that says Alzheimer's patients have elevated levels of aluminum in their brains. Lost both my grandma's to alzheimers/dementia, both should have owned stock in tin foil. Both their mother's lived well into their 90's and were still sharp, neither could afford luxuries like tin foil.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Place over in the next county is expanding again, installing 60 robotic milkers. Have a digester thats just freaking huge, most likely we all got to pay for that since it's "renewable" energy.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Place over in the next county is expanding again, installing 60 robotic milkers. Have a digester thats just freaking huge, most likely we all got to pay for that since it's "renewable" energy.


Makes a person wonder how they can afford all that if the price of milk is so low. A dairy just 2 miles away tends to be the same way. Though the digester company was shut down as they didn't get the proper permits from the county and the smell was horrible.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe that a plant based diet is the best diet to live on. I did it, and gave up sugar, for about 4-5 months prior to doing chemo for some cancer and I believe that diet is what made the chemo treatment not affect me to badly. Prior to the chemo I felt healthier then I had since I was a teen. And my allergies were non existent. The cancer didn't actually make me feel anything. But living a plant based diet is hard work. Especially in most of the places everyone on this site lives. Everything has to be pretty much home made. My wife doesn't like to cook that much and neither do I. Try being vegan and eating out. It's tough. I don't ever drink milk anymore. I don't really like it. Almond milk on cereal is good enough (though probably about the same for you as skim milk and worse then whole milk) Cheese is the hardest to forgo. So now I do eat meat maybe once a week. Knocking out sugar helps with health almost more then anything, but we rarely hear about that.

It's interesting that I have a relative that used to work for the Colorado health department. If he ever wrote any kind of campaign stating even slightly that one should maybe have less dairy he would get calls from politicians and the dairy associations yelling at him. If he said anything against soft drinks he would have Coke and Pepsi executives calling to yell at him and threaten lawsuits. I'm sure if he wrote something warning against eating to much corn or wheat those related associations would call to yell and threaten to sue him. And he's just one guy. The problem is you can't trust to much what your told anymore about eating healthy because there is big business backing all those messages up. Then there are activists on the other side making their case, which in most cases isn't accurate either. It was such a political place for him to work he finally quit.

Personally I think sugar is a health killer more then any meat, dairy diet is. Try going cold turkey on any sugar and products that have sugar in them for a week. I would argue it is easier to give up any other food group then it is to give up sugar or corn syrup.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Place over in the next county is expanding again, installing 60 robotic milkers. Have a digester thats just freaking huge, most likely we all got to pay for that since it's "renewable" energy.


Wow, in MY area, they milk 220-240 cows per robot. That would be 13,200 to 14,400 cows, hard to imagine the sixe of the digester (and smell out put).

Sorry, I might be a little off topic.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, sugar is hard to give up.....but I can live on honey if I had to....I have bees so I won't be without honey. But I do wonder about high fructose corn syrup....even the sound of that makes me shudder. It is in a incredible amount of products. I eat organic cereals for the most part....alot of oat cereal. It took me 30 years to give up Capn' Crunch and the high fructose....that stuff was addicting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Wow, in MY area, they milk 220-240 cows per robot. That would be 13,200 to 14,400 cows, hard to imagine the sixe of the digester (and smell out put).
> 
> Sorry, I might be a little off topic.
> 
> Larry


Lely robots do 60 cows each.Not sure with the other brands.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Honey coverd oats cereal for me . I have cut down on sugar and sodium over the years


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sugar and anything white is what needs to be in moderation, that includes potatoes, rice, white bread (flour) waffles/pancakes/biscuits....I'm not so sure about the sugar substitutes, they may be worse than the actual sugar....grapefruit juice is a purty good substitute for sugary drinks. Cabbage is good for you.....eat lots of cabbage. Collards ain't so bad either...
Sodium....we need some but we get way more than we need....it's in every processed food by the boatloads. 
Wine....if one glass a day is good for you, drink two....gotta be better for you  (what momma always said...)


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I try to eat a pretty healthy diet......at least compared to what I see other young adults eating. I drink no sodas and eat practically no candy and preserved/packaged snacks. Except for Chick Fil A where I either get a salad or grilled chicken sandwich I eat no fast food. I have had to completely cut out all fried foods out of my diets as I found they were not settling on my stomach. I do have a sweet tooth so homemade desserts and pastries are a weak point but it's not like I have those every day.

I do eat quite a bit of red meat (beef and lamb) but I'm kind of skeptical if unprocessed red meats are really that bad for you. I hadn't heard that dairy products were bad for you.....I usually will have a glass of milk almost every day and I eat a good bit of yogurt.

I don't eat a lot of artificial sugars but my diet is probably high in natural sugars due to the amount of fresh fruits I eat on a daily basis. I have recently got hooked on eating grapefruit and drinking grapefruit juice. For breakfast I usually either have a bowl of oatmeal sweetened with honey or maple syrup or whole grain toast with honey along with some kind of fruit. In the summer I sometimes have cereal and milk (either Cheerios or Rice Krispies) instead of oatmeal.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Last I heard and unless something has changed drastically 60 cows per robot is the recommended max regardless of brand. That still gives em 3600 cows milking, now figure in dry cows and replacement heifers, thats a lot of poopy.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Lely robots do 60 cows each.Not sure with the other brands.


You got me, I checked and what my friend calls a robot milker (his BTW), is actually a system that has 4 robot positions (4 cows milking at a time).  He says his robot maxes out at 240 cows (what he should say is his 4 robot system maxes out at 240 cows). As mlap says still a lot of stuff............

I take my 'whipping' with a wet noodle now,

Larry


----------

